# Data on deaths due to COVID



## Protocol (12 Nov 2021)

I have suspected that the deaths data is inflated, but I never got around to checking the data until now. Here is the data:

*(1) CSO Vital Stats summary for 2020*
https://www.cso.ie/en/releasesandpublications/ep/p-vsys/vitalstatisticsyearlysummary2020/

*COVID-19 Virus Identified and Virus Unidentified:*

There were 1,672 registered deaths where COVID-19 was assigned as the underlying cause of death in 2020. There were a further 167 mortality records where there was a mention of COVID-19 in the narrative of the death certificate and where the underlying cause of death was not COVID-19. A new information note is available outlining how the CSO assigns COVID-19 as the underlying cause of death.


So the CSO say *1,672* for 2020, okay.


Now, let us look at what the HSE say.

*(2) HSE HSPC weekly report*
[broken link removed]

Look at table 7, and add up the figures for 2020, you get *2,298.*

That is a difference of *626 people.*

What is the cause of the difference? Is it something to do with the CSO using date of registration versus date of death?


----------



## Purple (12 Nov 2021)

Either way it's a remarkably low figure, especially considering the age and health profile of those who died.


----------



## michaelm (18 Nov 2021)

Looking at that CSO summary, the total excess deaths for 2020 over 2019 was 631 (649 over 2018 figures).  Might this suggest that the majority of those who died from Covid in 2020 would have likely died that year anyway?


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (18 Nov 2021)

michaelm said:


> Looking at that CSO summary, the total excess deaths for 2020 over 2019 was 631 (649 over 2018 figures).  Might this suggest that the majority of those who died from Covid in 2020 would have likely died that year anyway?


Or had we not locked down and let the economy open, those people who " likely to die anyway " would have, along with the over 5500 or probably more that have also died due to covid would simply make the figures more acceptable for those who want to change the reality.

It would be a pretty simple exercise compare non covid deaths in 2019 to 2020 and see what reductions occurred .


----------



## Leo (18 Nov 2021)

You can compare rates of excess mortality across Europe on the Eurostat site. We continue to do well compared to our neighbours.


----------



## Purple (18 Nov 2021)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> Or had we not locked down and let the economy open, those people who " likely to die anyway " would have, along with the over 5500 or probably more that have also died due to covid would simply make the figures more acceptable for those who want to change the reality.
> 
> It would be a pretty simple exercise compare non covid deaths in 2019 to 2020 and see what reductions occurred .


There's certainly a reduction in road and work related deaths but I'd say the deaths from suicide/overdose will have increased. Deaths from overdose have increased in the USA by around 30% to over 100,000 in the year ending 30th of April this year.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (18 Nov 2021)

Purple said:


> There's certainly a reduction in road and work related deaths but I'd say the deaths from suicide/overdose will have increased. Deaths from overdose have increased in the USA by around 30% to over 100,000 in the year ending 30th of April this year.


All correct and blanket figures figures are meaningless,  but is the data available? I very much doubt it.


----------



## Leo (18 Nov 2021)

Purple said:


> There's certainly a reduction in road and work related deaths but I'd say the deaths from suicide/overdose will have increased. Deaths from overdose have increased in the USA by around 30% to over 100,000 in the year ending 30th of April this year.


Surprisingly there was an increase in road deaths in 2020. 

Along with attributing any increased suicide or overdose deaths, the health problems we're building up through deferred diagnosis and treatment is a worry. I'd like to see stats for diagnosis rates for serious conditions, how many people are out there for whom it will be too late by the time they do get an appointment and diagnosis?


----------



## Purple (18 Nov 2021)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> All correct and blanket figures figures are meaningless,  but is the data available? I very much doubt it.


Good info from the US here.


----------



## Purple (18 Nov 2021)

Leo said:


> Surprisingly there was an increase in road deaths in 2020.
> 
> Along with attributing any increased suicide or overdose deaths, the health problems we're building up through deferred diagnosis and treatment is a worry. I'd like to see stats for diagnosis rates for serious conditions, how many people are out there for whom it will be too late by the time they do get an appointment and diagnosis?


A women on the wireless yesterday said the estimate for missed cancer diagnosis due to Covid was 2000.


----------



## Odea (18 Dec 2021)

There are over 7000 cases reported today.  Does anyone know how this is spreading?

Is it from school children, pub goers, inward travel, supermarket shopping.   I can never seem to hear people say that "I think I got it in the hairdressers", "I think I got it in the supermarket". "I think I got in from the pub".

Anyone know?


----------

